# snowblower



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

any one seen this one yet??


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

that thing is cool


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Sweet! that's one hell of a walk behind if ya ask me! now if someone will do those mods to one of the 45" new blowers. They'd sell 'em for sure!
-Mike


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i really like it.. i think i might toy around with one of my old ones laying around here


----------

